
Beam raises $55M for a connected toothbrush - samdung
https://venturebeat.com/2019/05/29/beam-raises-50-million-for-a-connected-toothbrush-that-lowers-dental-premiums/
======
antisemiotic
Communists will steal your toothbrush, capitalists will convince you to use
toothbrush-as-a-service, then axe support when the company folds or is bought
by Google.

